
Show HN: Light and Powerful Web-Framework for C++ - lganzzzo
https://oatpp.io/
======
lganzzzo
It's fully open-source. Licensed under Apache-2.

Github - [https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp](https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp)

------
itm
Could you please tell how it compares to Wt?
([https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt](https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt))

------
lganzzzo
Version 1.0.0 is finally released. Questions and comments are welcome!

~~~
billconan
does it support http2?

How to implement server side rendering using a non-javascript backend?

~~~
lganzzzo
Thanks for the question,

Work on Http2 is planned for this year. Not implemented yet.

Currently supported protocols:

\- HTTP1.1

\- Websocket

> How to implement server side rendering using a non-javascript backend?

Oat++ is focused on serving APIs. It has no server-side module at the moment.
And it's not currently planned in the future.

~~~
72deluxe
So this is for the client??

I only ask because the homepage "Handle over 5 Million simultaneous
connections on a single server." implies that it is for the server... ?

~~~
groomed
It is web client and web server. I guess he meant that the main purpose of the
server is to serve API requests. not web pages

~~~
72deluxe
Ah that makes sense, thanks. I guess there's no reason it can't serve pages
because it is just "text" being returned after all!

